# Grinder rest



## Moper361 (Dec 7, 2018)

Thought I would Finnish of my grinder work rest today .
It's been on the back burner for a while but completed now and it's even adjustable .


----------



## psychodelicdan (Dec 7, 2018)

That's fancy looking.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 7, 2018)

Very nicely made, and I like the stand that it all bolts to.  But, my God man, how thick is that slab of steel at the top of the stand?


----------



## middle.road (Dec 7, 2018)

Sweet.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 7, 2018)

The use of the angle grinder wheel is a different spin to me, is the performance good  ??


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 7, 2018)

Norseman C.B. said:


> The use of the angle grinder wheel is a different spin to me, is the performance good  ??


Yeh it is supprisingly good .I to with quite a few others had my doubts how well it would perform ,But I have sharpened 3 sets of drills various other hss bits and ground all sorts of things with it but the disc barely wears and it leaves a reasonable finish .the main reason I did it was I was sick of glueing new pads onto the old dick that Watson there it's a pain at times ,Here are some drills I sharpened with it


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 8, 2018)

HMMMMM, I've got a spare 6" grinder lookin fer a job and that set up is very interesting.
Thanks fer the post............


----------

